# [SOLVED] Deleting files from an external HD doesn't free up space!



## sludeking (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey,

I have a 16gb usb flash drive with a maximum of 4gb space used on it. I had some files the other day which filled up about 10gb and when I deleted them the space doesn't get freed up (i.e. it claims there is only 663 mb left).

What can I do to solve this issue.

OS: Snow leopard (NB: this is also an issue on the older OS's too).


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you empty the trash? What about closing the window and opening it again after emptying the trash?


----------



## sludeking (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeh I emptied the trash as well as restarting the computer closing opening the window. But it said I still only had 633 mb of space.

But I told the puter to show all hidden files and folders and found that in the .trashes folder on the usb drive 13gb of trash i had deleted was taking up the space.


----------

